# Solved: Outlook 2007 contacts copy



## rod61 (Jan 23, 2008)

I need to know how to copy my contacts to another computer. I use Outlook 2007. 
I did try using the Import/export feature, but the problem is that when I import the file in the second computer it creates a new contacts folder. Can I just move my contacts to the folder I already have?
Help please


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Do you already have some contacts on the second computer?


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

When you are viewing the contacts in Outlook you should be able to select them and drag them into a folder on your desktop or other location. Copy the folder to a flash drive and open on the new computer and drag them back into the contacts folder on the second PC.

Regards,
Rollins


----------



## rod61 (Jan 23, 2008)

I don't have contacts in the second computer. 
I did try copying the contacts to the desktop but it doesn't work. It makes an individual copy of every contact, it doesn't create a folder.
Any other ideas?
thanks
Rod


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

Manually create the destination folder on your desktop and then open it. Then select all your contacts in Outlook and drag them into the newly created empty folder. Just resize your Outlook Window and the Windows Explorer window so that you can see both at the same time. After the contacts are copied into the newly created directory you can copy the entire directory to a flash drive. Then take the flash drive to the second PC and open Outlook. Navigate to the empty contacts folder in Outlook and drag the contact files from the flash drive directory into the empty Outlook directory.

Regards,
Rollin


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Did you make a post here, and then delete it?


----------



## rod61 (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks for the help. I solved my problem and now my contacts are in the new computer.

Now, I just have to make sure when I enter a new contact to do it in both places.

Thank you

P.S. Answer to AcaCandy: no, I didn't make a post and deleted it.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, I must have found an old email.

There should be a way to syn them every week or so, although, off the top of my head, I don't know how.


----------



## HUSHANG (Aug 13, 2008)

I have a HTC Phone and i easily sync outlook data with it.


----------

